# newbie 44 and 4.5 weeks pregnant !!!



## oldbirdni

44 and just found out im 4.5 weeks pregnant !!!
Hi I'm a newbie just wanted to say hi to everyone who's posting on here . I've just found out i'm 4.5 weeks pregnant after two years of trying . Have three older kids 18,16,15 so about to start again , would love bump buddies due March 2012 , in need of some positive vibes please as read so much negative stuff since i've found out 
baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Omi

Congrats and welcome hun! Just wanted to pop by and say all the best and may have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs: xxx


----------



## oldbirdni

ah thanks and same to you , god how scary is this ???? x


----------



## SummerZ

Congratulations! I'm 38 next week and due in March also. This will be my third child and my youngest is 7. So, in a way, I feel like I'm starting over a bit too. Seems like forever ago. The first trimester is so hard especially now being over 35. I hear so many negative things. Then I remind myself that their are plenty of women over 35 having happy, healthy pregnancies. Also, I've tried to stop reading and stay in the moment to enjoy it!

Anyway, welcome and again, congrats!


----------



## oldbirdni

And congratulations to you too , we can be bump buddies !! i am stopping myself checking out anymore websites cos all it does is worry me!! lol , I have now decided to just take it as it comes !!! just wish the boobs would ache a little less !!! :haha and i'm taking the cramps as a positvie too!!!


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome and Congrats to you! :hugs: I am 35 and this is number 4 for us as well!


----------



## animalcracker

Congratulations!! I am 39 and pregnant with our first (after a missed mc last year) and yes it is VERY scary!!

Hopefully we can support each other through this! Honestly, I am terrified something is going to go wrong, it is so hard to relax:wacko:


----------



## oldbirdni

Hi Beachcomber and Animalcracker , great to have some bumpbuddies out there, I feel a bit like the grandma of the group at 44 , had given up any hope of conceiving , and felt terrible for my dp as he is 7 years younger than me and has no kids of his own , and although he's brilliant with the 3 I have I so wanted him to have just one of his own too and well fingers crossed it looks like I got what I wished for !!! I hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies and if you need a chat anytime I'm here cos I'm sure I'm gonna freak out at least a thousand times in next few months and I'll need you to keep me sane !! Lolxxx


----------



## Bambers

Congratulations OldBird x x It is so exciting isn't it? I have a 20 year age gap between my first and second, so it will literally be like starting all over again.

Good luck to all you over 35 scrummy mummies. x x


----------



## animalcracker

oldbirdni said:


> Hi Beachcomber and Animalcracker , great to have some bumpbuddies out there, I feel a bit like the grandma of the group at 44 , had given up any hope of conceiving , and felt terrible for my dp as he is 7 years younger than me and has no kids of his own , and although he's brilliant with the 3 I have I so wanted him to have just one of his own too and well fingers crossed it looks like I got what I wished for !!! I hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies and if you need a chat anytime I'm here cos I'm sure I'm gonna freak out at least a thousand times in next few months and I'll need you to keep me sane !! Lolxxx

I am sure we can keep each other sane! LOL! I will admit that due to the mc last year, I am really anxious to get through the first trimester safely..and the rest of the 40 weeks!!

How are you feeling? Any crazy symptoms? I only have nausea and sore boobs!


----------



## oldbirdni

I know exactly what you mean , I'm desperate to get past the dreaded danger time too , sorry to hear about your loss last year I'll have my fingers crossed for you all the way this time!!! 
My symptoms are boobs that are so sore I could easily cut em off !!! Lol 
Am soo tired that I feel like I haven't slept in days , although I'm not sleeping great to be honest as sleep pattern seems to have mind of it's own just now !! 
But one thing that I'm finding is really strong stretch type pains low down in my grOin area and lower abdo, everytime I stand uP sneeze or walk too long ?? Lower back ache too which imfinding at bit unnerving but just taking each day as it comes just now and quietly ecstatic to have got thrOugh another day unscathed !!! X


----------



## oldbirdni

Bambers !! Sorry about that thanks butt


----------



## oldbirdni

Bambers as you already have gathered I'm new to this messaging lark and am not very good !!! What I was trying to say was thanks for your post a d congrats too !!! You and I are in same boat aren't we , hope I have at least half the energy we had then when this one arrives !!!! Xx keep me posted how your doing xx


----------



## Bambers

I am doing well thank you BirdNI...this pregnancy has actually gone smoother than my first one when I was a young snip of a 19 year old. I have the dreaded pregnancy heartburn and my hips get a bit achey but other than that...all seems well. x x 

How are you getting on? Have you got the dreaded morning sickness yet?

I hope you're well.

Bams x


----------



## Garnet

Bambers can we ask your age??


----------



## Garnet

oldbirdni said:


> Bambers as you already have gathered I'm new to this messaging lark and am not very good !!! What I was trying to say was thanks for your post a d congrats too !!! You and I are in same boat aren't we , hope I have at least half the energy we had then when this one arrives !!!! Xx keep me posted how your doing xx

Hope you are doing well! We are all waiting too! Hope you have a low key pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## goodie

hi :wave: im 38 an found out this morning that im 4 weeks an 5days pregnant with number 5, have 4 ds 17, 15, 13, an 12, so starting over again, due end of march, hope ur all doing well :hugs:

Amanda xx


----------



## JJBump1

I'm 41 and almost 18 weeks along with my first pregnancy (I have two wonderful step-children: 27 and 24). Ditto on the scary stuff - you have to filter what you read. Information is power, but it's also anxiety-provoking.

Relax and try to enjoy your pregnancy! I wish you all the best (I wish all of us the best)!

:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm 40 and have 2 DD's 16 & 13 and just recently had a MC on the 17th June and a D&C with blood transfusion on the 18th June and here I am pregnant again 4 weeks later!!!


----------



## Bambers

Garnet said:


> Bambers can we ask your age??


Of course you can...I am 39. :) x x


----------



## Bambers

Congratulations all you newly pregnant ladies...it is so exciting yet scary isn't it. X x


----------



## babyanise

im 44 and found out on fri im having #5,:happydance:would it be ok to join you here?


----------



## Garnet

babyanise said:


> im 44 and found out on fri im having #5,:happydance:would it be ok to join you here?

Congrats! Did you have any struggle with getting pregnant. There are several ladies in this range that would like to know you secret!!! I'm 43 and trying for my 5th for two years and two MCs...:winkwink:


----------



## babyanise

Garnet said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> im 44 and found out on fri im having #5,:happydance:would it be ok to join you here?
> 
> Congrats! Did you have any struggle with getting pregnant. There are several ladies in this range that would like to know you secret!!! I'm 43 and trying for my 5th for two years and two MCs...:winkwink:Click to expand...

hi,it has taken me 2 yrs and 4 months of trying although i did get bfp bk in feb but lost it at 4+2 but for the last couple of months i have been ntnp.also drinking lots of cranberry juice,not sure if that had anything to do with it lol.we only dtd once this time,the night before i o'd but it worked:happydance:ntnp worked for me as it was so stress free and i was relaxed.hope that helps.still drinking the cranberry juice.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Hmm Cranberry juice is a new one! Hope you have a wonderful sticky pregnancy....


----------



## dmama

I am 5 weeks pregnant with my first!! I went through my second IVF cycle. I have had good betas but now praying for hh9m and praying for good results after my ultrasond in two weeks. I just turned 44!

Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Garnet

dmama said:


> I am 5 weeks pregnant with my first!! I went through my second IVF cycle. I have had good betas but now praying for hh9m and praying for good results after my ultrasond in two weeks. I just turned 44!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!

Congrats it looks like there are 3 44 years old.. Hope to join you all if I get pregnant I will give birth when I'm 44.


----------



## babyanise

fx for you garnet.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dmama said:


> I am 5 weeks pregnant with my first!! I went through my second IVF cycle. I have had good betas but now praying for hh9m and praying for good results after my ultrasond in two weeks. I just turned 44!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!

Dmama, I have to ask because I may have to go through this. Did they harvest your eggs? I was told I am too old to use mine and will have to select a donor/husband sperm to do IVF??? Sorry this may be too personal so you don't need to answer if you don't want to...


----------



## Garnet

babyanise said:


> fx for you garnet.:hugs:

Babyanise, have you gone to the doctor yet and have you had your progestone checked??? I was wondering because I was given progestone suppositories to help my pregnancy if I get pregnant...


----------



## dmama

Garnet said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 weeks pregnant with my first!! I went through my second IVF cycle. I have had good betas but now praying for hh9m and praying for good results after my ultrasond in two weeks. I just turned 44!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!
> 
> Dmama, I have to ask because I may have to go through this. Did they harvest your eggs? I was told I am too old to use mine and will have to select a donor/husband sperm to do IVF??? Sorry this may be too personal so you don't need to answer if you don't want to...Click to expand...


Hi. Yes. I used my eggs. I don't have DOR so my FSH was normal. That said there is a higher chance of miscarriage due to chromosomal abnormality with our 'mature' eggs. But I needed to try before moving on to a donor. First try I think I was oversuppressed. This time was much better. I transferred 5 embies on day 2. Doc says at our age only 1 in 5 eggs are chromosomally normal so I am praying the one in here (or two) are just fine. Time will tell. You have to go with your gut so that whatever you do you have no regrets. Hope this helps!

Babydust.


----------



## Garnet

dmama said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmama said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 weeks pregnant with my first!! I went through my second IVF cycle. I have had good betas but now praying for hh9m and praying for good results after my ultrasond in two weeks. I just turned 44!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!
> 
> Dmama, I have to ask because I may have to go through this. Did they harvest your eggs? I was told I am too old to use mine and will have to select a donor/husband sperm to do IVF??? Sorry this may be too personal so you don't need to answer if you don't want to...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. Yes. I used my eggs. I don't have DOR so my FSH was normal. That said there is a higher chance of miscarriage due to chromosomal abnormality with our 'mature' eggs. But I needed to try before moving on to a donor. First try I think I was oversuppressed. This time was much better. I transferred 5 embies on day 2. Doc says at our age only 1 in 5 eggs are chromosomally normal so I am praying the one in here (or two) are just fine. Time will tell. You have to go with your gut so that whatever you do you have no regrets. Hope this helps!
> 
> Babydust.Click to expand...

Well I hope you have a wonderful sticky egg too! Let us know how everything is going throughout your pregnancy...
:flower:


----------



## babyanise

Garnet said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> fx for you garnet.:hugs:
> 
> Babyanise, have you gone to the doctor yet and have you had your progestone checked??? I was wondering because I was given progestone suppositories to help my pregnancy if I get pregnant...Click to expand...

no not yet


----------



## Rashaa

oldbirdni said:


> 44 and just found out im 4.5 weeks pregnant !!!
> Hi I'm a newbie just wanted to say hi to everyone who's posting on here . I've just found out i'm 4.5 weeks pregnant after two years of trying . Have three older kids 18,16,15 so about to start again , would love bump buddies due March 2012 , in need of some positive vibes please as read so much negative stuff since i've found out
> baby dust to all xxx

Congrats!!!! And I am so bleepin' happy for you! You give me hope.. We are TTC and I have a 12 and 15 yo...been trying for a while like yourself, and can't wait for the BFP!

I hope to be here in the next month :), and I would love to be your fellow 44yo bump buddy.


----------



## oldbirdni

its been a while since i was last on here and its been one emotional rollercoaster i wanted to get off. since i posted on here i was given the all clear at 5 weeks , but then discovered i had a cornual eptopic ( sticky bean stuck in muscle contecting womb to tube _ extremely rare form of ectopic) so i went for first op but doc unable to find baby so had to have methotexate shot twice , little bean held on still through all that and so heartbreakingly i had to go to theatre again for open surgery to avoid rupture. it is the hardest thing i have ever had to do in my life and the guilt i feel is immense. i got home from hospital yesterday and now start the long road of recovery and ttc again . 
anyway i dont want to put dampner on this lovely group so i just want to wish all you lovely ladies out there as much baby dust and luck as i can muster and to say goodbye for now and i hope at some point i can join you all again xxxxxx


----------



## JJBump1

Sorry to hear about your loss, oldbirdni - hopefully your physical and emotional recovery will go well and you'll be back soon!


----------



## dmama

Oldbirdni - I am sorry to hear this news. There are no words that can take away the pain and disappointment. I pray you find healing soon and I pray your journey to motherhood is not yet over. Take care friend


----------



## Rashaa

Oldbirdni :( I am so sorry to hear your news and just want to send hugs to you... Please take care of yourself, and get on the mend. Sending you prayers and hugs....


----------



## babyanise

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## IgnitionPG

Congratulations you all! There are so many of you doesnt seem so scarry anymore! :wacko:

Good Luck to all :baby:


----------



## Bambers

:( I am really sorry to hear that OldBirdNI. My kindest thoughts are with you and your family. x x


----------



## Omi

So sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: xxxx


----------

